# could wife have cheated?



## etftlvr (Jan 19, 2011)

A couple of years into our marriage, my wife and I began to really open up to each other about our sexual desires and we began sharing fantasies. For awhile it seemed we shared everything and I felt so lucky to have a wife with whom I could open up and share so much. Then one day it was over. No more fantasies. She didn't want to hear it and she sure wasn't going to initiate it. That was years ago. Our sex life has dwindled down to maybe a few times a month and it is usually very dry. We have recently began talking about marriage counseling because we both know there is something wrong. But I started wondering....did we open up Pandora's box with sharing our fantasies....and she actually acted on one and now feels guilty??


----------



## moonangel (Jan 19, 2011)

Have you asked her if she had acted them out with someone else?


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Besides lack of sex there are usually a punch of red flags ie; comes home late, dresses nicer, secretive, keeps the cell hidden & never sets it down, goes out alot with the "girls", spends alot of time on the computer, stops conversations or closes labtop quickly when you walk in. 

Point is there is a punch of things that add up to suspecting your spouse of cheating, if none of the following is going on then she may have lost her sex drive.


----------



## walter (Jan 19, 2011)

Well, I think if she cheated on you some time ago and now she feels guilty and she wants to save your marriage then she probably cleaned everything up. This means, that the only way to learn if she really cheated on you is that she tells you so. If you think she is still doing it and you see some signs try to surprise her. Try to come home earlier or go where she tells you she's gonna go, you get the point.. This is a risky move (you may find what you don't want) but it's usually an effective one. 

If you don't see any signs / red flags 'the guy' mentioned it could very well be that she just lost her sex drive. The cause of that is not necessary related to sex. Did anything change in your life (not just sex life) around the time she lost her interest in sex?


----------

